
Fidel Castro survived at least eight assassination plots by the CIA - chang2301
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-26/fidel-castro-who-turned-cuba-into-communist-outpost-dies-at-90?cmpid=socialflow-twitter-business&utm_content=business&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social
======
privong
Mods, I think the submission title should be reverted to that of the article:
"Fidel Castro, Communist Former Leader of Cuba, Dies at 90". The current
submission title ("Fidel Castro survived at least eight assassination plots by
the CIA") is one of the bulleted points at the top of the article, but the
main focus of the article is not the CIA's assassination attempts.

This should probably be marked as a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13041886](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13041886)

~~~
scoot
Unfortunately due to lack of Moderator Distribution Network, the mods are all
in bed.

Flag it and move on.

------
sankae
It's crazy how this is brushed off as some type of quaint news.

If this had been some other country targeting US leaders, people would be
demanding blood.

~~~
ekianjo
erm Castro was not democratically elected in the first place.

~~~
secstate
No, but neither was Batista.

~~~
ekianjo
so why would people fight or revolt if anyone tries to assassinate someone
with poor legitimacy in the first place ?

------
tim333
You'd think they would be a bit more effective given their reputation. Also
I'm not sure assassination is the way to go.

~~~
iampherocity
There are a lot of institutions in America that look really good on film, but
the reality doesn't match the ideal.

------
tmnvix
So who was responsible for the other 600?

~~~
tim333
>From the seventies onwards, the attempts were most often made by Cuban exiles
who had been trained by the CIA shortly after Castro took power in 1959.

------
draw_down
I guess we hate their freedom.

------
grabcocque
I don't think assassinating the leader of a foreign power is particularly
easy. I'm not sure the CIA ever managed it?

~~~
cm2187
Well, someone succeeded with JFK...

~~~
rat87
Lone nut-cases are hard to predict, therefore hard to stop.

------
albertgao
There is a famous idiom in China, the good people won't live long while the
bad people will live forever.

